# VG30DE turbo



## n/a91z32 (Jan 30, 2006)

I've got a 91 300z and I am lookin to do a single turbo on it and i was wonderin wat turbo would be a good idea b/c i have looked every where and noone has been helpful at all and so if someone could send me some info my way that would be great... and if anyone knows where i can get a transmission and all the parts so i can do a auto to 5spd conversion... but if neone has any info email me at [email protected], or aim me at guitarguy4804. Thnks guys


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

www.twinturbo.net
have fun reading.


----------

